# Media Markt - keine Lieferbestätigung



## superman (7. Februar 2013)

*Media Markt - keine Lieferbestätigung*

Hi

ich bestellte telefonisch in einer Filiale Grafikkarte von MSI, nach paar Tagen fragte ich ob es eine Lieferbestätigung gibt, es hiess nein aber Bestellung sei im System, dauert bis zu 10 Werktagen. Kann ich sicher sein, dass Bestellung klappte, Ich frage weil ich schon mit Medimax Ärger hatte, auch bestellt (persönlich, konnte alle meine Daten prüfen) und in 1 Woche hiess es sorry, nochmal bestellen da unser PC spinnte.


----------



## SoldierCoDnoob (7. Februar 2013)

Also das Computer bei denen spinnen kann gut möglich sein ich würde dir aber empfehlen da ein bisschen nachzuhaken. Ich persöhnlich finde Mediamarkt   überteuert (in manchen Bereichen) und wenn es Sachen nicht gibt dann kann es schon länger dauern (von einer woche bis einem Monat je nach Typ des Gerätes) Wenn du solang nich warten kannst bestell es über Amazon oder andere Vertraulichen Seiten , denn Media Markt kommt mir gar nicht mehr ins Haus  hab meine eigenen Läden wo ich sachen bestelle und die auch dann 100% sicher ankommen


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2013)

ich kann nicht woanders bestellen, wegen Gutschein, MM will nicht auszahlen. Aber mal angenommen, nach 3 Wochen Karte nicht da, kann ich Geld verlangen?


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Februar 2013)

superman schrieb:


> ich kann nicht woanders bestellen, wegen Gutschein, MM will nicht auszahlen. Aber mal angenommen, nach 3 Wochen Karte nicht da, kann ich Geld verlangen?


 Nee, kannste nicht. Wenn auf dem Gutschein, als den AGBs, steht dass er nicht in eine Barauszahlung gewandelt werden kann musst du damit auskommen. Ich finde die Lieferzeiten übrigens utopisch. Ich hab mal bei MediMax gearbeitet, die nutzen auch großenteils direkte Zulieferer wie Actebis oder Alternate, da dauert der Versand selbst bei "schlimmen" Fällen vielleicht mal 5 Tage. Andernfalls hätte dich der Kollege vor Ort schon in Kenntnis setzen können dass der Artikel derzeit nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2013)

und warum sagte ein Verkäufer 10 Werktage und der andere 2 Wochen? Mich wundert dass nicht mal Lieferbestätigung gibt, vergessen zu bestellen obwohl Bestellung im System drin?


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Februar 2013)

superman schrieb:


> und warum sagte ein Verkäufer 10 Werktage und der andere 2 Wochen? Mich wundert dass nicht mal Lieferbestätigung gibt, vergessen zu bestellen obwohl Bestellung im System drin?


10 Werktage sind, je nach Betrachtungsweise, 2 Wochen  Werktage sind Montag - Freitag, also 2x5 plus 2 Tage Wochenende = 14 Tage.
Und die Sache mit der Bestellung läuft im Endeffekt wie bei dir daheim, die können dir also keine Einzelbestätigung geben, weil die immer gleich mehrere Artikel in einem Ruck bestellen und vom Zulieferer eine entsprechende Bestätigung mit ALLEN Artikeln bekommen.


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte Samstag gilt auch als Werktag? Und wisst ihr vielleicht, wann MM die Artikeln bekommt, wird das nur z. B. Donnerstags gemacht?


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Februar 2013)

superman schrieb:


> Ich dachte Samstag gilt auch als Werktag? Und wisst ihr vielleicht, wann MM die Artikeln bekommt, ich meine wird das nur z. B. Donnerstags gemacht?


Wenn's Zeug aus der Zentrale ist kommt's meist 2x die Woche. Die Liefertage variieren aber sicherlich pro Markt. Wenn's von externen Zulieferern kommt kann es jeden x-beliebigen Tag anrollen.


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2013)

Es gibt Zentrallager in Erfurt, aber das ist nur Online-Shop? Die Karte gibt es da nicht. Es wäre möglich, MM bestellt direkt beim Hersteller, in meinem Fall wäre das MSI MSI Deutschland - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Grafikkarte, AIO, IPC


----------



## RichardLancelot (7. Februar 2013)

superman schrieb:


> Es gibt Zentrallager in Erfurt, aber das ist nur Online-Shop? Die Karte gibt es da nicht. Es wäre möglich, MM bestellt direkt beim Hersteller, in meinem Fall wäre das MSI MSI Deutschland - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Grafikkarte, AIO, IPC


 Alter  Ich bin doch nicht vom MM...weiß der Geier wie die was und wo lagern. Beim Hersteller kaufen die wahrscheinlich nicht ein wenn es um ein Einzelprodukt geht.


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2013)

gut, danke, ich frage MM beim nächten mal, da fällt mir ein, Dienstags könnte es sein, denn der Verkäüfer meinte: frühestens am 12. Febr. und das ist Dienstag.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2013)

"_Aber mal angenommen, nach 3 Wochen Karte nicht da, kann ich Geld verlangen_? " => meinst Du ne Art Schadenersatz? Du hast da doch keinen Schaden erlitten, außer dass Du halt warten musst. ^^  Aber ansonsten kannst Du als Kunde nur in sehr, sehr krassen Fällen Schadenersatz wegen einer Wartezeit verlangen, da muss man dann schon nachweisen, dass Du einen messbaren Schaden erlitten hast UND man Dir ein bestimmte Lieferzeit garantiert hat. Was schon eher ginge wäre, dass man als Kunde vom Vertrag zurücktreten kann, man also das Produkt nicht nehmen muss, wenn es dann endlich da ist.


----------



## superman (7. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> "_Aber mal angenommen, nach 3 Wochen Karte nicht da, kann ich Geld verlangen_? " => meinst Du ne Art Schadenersatz? Du hast da doch keinen Schaden erlitten, außer dass Du halt warten musst. ^^  Aber ansonsten kannst Du als Kunde nur in sehr, sehr krassen Fällen Schadenersatz wegen einer Wartezeit verlangen, da muss man dann schon nachweisen, dass Du einen messbaren Schaden erlitten hast UND man Dir ein bestimmte Lieferzeit garantiert hat. Was schon eher ginge wäre, dass man als Kunde vom Vertrag zurücktreten kann, man also das Produkt nicht nehmen muss, wenn es dann endlich da ist.


 
nein, ich meine dass der Gutschein (bekamm für kaputte Karte) in Geld ausgezahlt wird. Ich kann ja nicht ewig warten, sitze schon seit 26.01 ohne PC, gut er läuft aber nur mit Onboardkarte, kein eiziges Spiel läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2013)

Gutscheine kann man an sich nirgends einfach dann gegen Geld tauschen, außer der Shop ist sehr kulant .Und mit ner Lieferzeit hat das eh nix zu tun, denn so ein Gutschein ist ja sehr lange gültig, und es gibt ja auch tausende andere Produkte zu Auswahl - es ist ja nicht so, dass du mit dem Gutschein nur Grafikkarten kaufen kannst und der Gutscheint verfällt, unbrauchbar wird, nur weil diese Grafikkarte nicht nach wenigen Tagen parat steht  

Was wiederum mit der Sache ist, dass du den Gutschein wegen einer defekten Karte bekommen hast, ist wieder eine andere Frage... Da hättest Du aber schon damals darauf bestehen müssen, Geld zu bekommen, aber dann hätten die wiederum vlt nur eine Teilsumme, den "Zeitwert" gegeben... 

Kennst Du denn keinen, der Dir den Gutschein abkaufen würde? Also, meine Kumpels würden mir jedenfalls selbstverständlich die volle Summe geben, wenn die sowieso in dem jeweiligen Shop was kaufen wollten und ICH den Gutschein nicht brauchen kann.


----------



## superman (18. Februar 2013)

die Karte ist da, und jetzt kann ich endlich spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Februar 2013)

Ende gut, alles gut!


----------



## Worrel (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

